

An update on the PayPal situation. (Re: PayPal Customer Service) - chrowe
http://christianowens.com/post/15912970883/an-update-on-the-paypal-situation

======
saurik
"Who can use Mass Payments?"

"You must have a PayPal Premier account or Business account, and it must be a
verified account, before you can use Mass Payments."

\--[https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-
content&c...](https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-
content&content_ID=developer/e_howto_api_MassPayOverview)

^ This is the thing I found most confusing about this story. I, also, lost
access to Mass Payments on one of my accounts recently, and am going to be
asking them (PayPal) what's up (I have a dedicated account manager that
blankets my accounts, even though this particular one is my personal and
thereby lower volume one), but haven't gotten to it yet.

------
konaaceo
Dude it is very simple, click the fees button at the bottom of every single
one of their pages. Then click the accepting payments button and view all
discounts and fees. Took me longer to type this message than to find it.

